# Augustus



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi!
My name is Augustus.
My human mommy is typing for me because I don't know words, yet.
I was born on January 1, 2007, which mommy says is a special day.
Of course it's a special day - it's my birthday!
I'm just a baby, and right now, I'm mostly afraid of everything...
Mommy is good with me, though.
She sometimes makes me come out when I'm hiding, but
when I come out, she lets me run and hide in the pillows.
We play "peek-a-boo."
I need medicine right now for a cold, and
I'm afraid of it, but it tastes good, and
sometimes mommy makes me take it even if I don't want to.
Other than that, she's a pretty good mommy.
I'm still afraid to try new foods, but I like my house.
I think I'm learning my name, but sometimes
Mommy gets mixed up and calls me "Gregor."
I think "Gregor" is the rat who I can smell just a little here. 
He's not here now. But I smell him, though.
I am small, sleek, and fast, but what I really like to do is nap.
Mommy and I will be best friends someday, I hope.
I like to sit on her shoulder.
So, hello, everyone. I like you.

-- Augustus "Gus"


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

hello augustus. we're looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Aww!

-nuzzle-

Hello and welcome, little Gus!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi and bruxing to all my friends!

- "Gus"


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwww.......-samster

*squeek!* HEY you look like me do- rocky


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

gus is a cutie


----------

